# Rare Racycle / Iver Sprocket??



## carlitos60 (Apr 21, 2014)

Rare Racycle / Iver Sprocket??


----------



## rlhender (Apr 21, 2014)

Fauber sprocket


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 21, 2014)

Yep...it's a Fauber!


----------



## chitown (Apr 21, 2014)

*Fauber on a 1916 Excelsior*


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 21, 2014)

This design was proprietary to Fauber and they spent a heck of a lot on advertising threatening to sue anyone who infringed on its "STAR" design.


----------



## Nick-theCut (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Good to Know???*



rlhender said:


> Fauber sprocket




Thanks for the Feedback Guys!

So, was it an Optional, Upgrade, Part for Any Bike Brand or Specific Bikes????


----------



## tommydale1950 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Fauber Star Crank*

Here are a couple of pictures of my Fauber Star, you will notice that there is a slight difference in variation...Tom


----------



## Iverider (Apr 22, 2014)

Interesting Drive peg. Similar to Iver, but longer. I wonder what other manufacturers used the rectangular peg (vs. round) Is that a Fauber Crank too?


----------



## tommydale1950 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Fauber*

Im assuming the crank is Fauber as they were found together , pictures were taken as found. Ive been waiting for the correct frame that would have been used with this to come along as I would love to have this renickeled...Tom


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 22, 2014)

carlitos60 said:


> Thanks for the Feedback Guys!
> 
> So, was it an Optional, Upgrade, Part for Any Bike Brand or Specific Bikes????


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 22, 2014)

tommydale1950 said:


> Im assuming the crank is Fauber as they were found together , pictures were taken as found. Ive been waiting for the correct frame that would have been used with this to come along as I would love to have this renickeled...Tom




I'm not 100% sure, but I don't think that's a Fauber? I have two Columbia chainrings with the rectangle drive peg.


----------



## chitown (Apr 22, 2014)

*Interesting!*



tommydale1950 said:


> Here are a couple of pictures of my Fauber Star, you will notice that there is a slight difference in variation...Tom




There is indeed a slight difference with the design. Yours looks like the 1916 Excelsior version with the circle cutouts near the base also instead of the straight star shape on the Fauber. 

Good thread! Worth more investigation for sure.


----------



## tommydale1950 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Fauber Star Crank Proof*

here are pictures to prove this is indeed a Fauber , if you look closely you will see the stamp " FAUBER SPECIAL "   Tom


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 22, 2014)

Thanks for the update (I can end my search)...it's always great when there's proof.


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Interesting for Sure!*

I Still Think that They Produce Those Cranks for Top of the Line Bikes Only, Specially the 30 teeth Like Mine!!!
Mine Does Not have the Writing, Just the Trade Mark!!!

I wish I Could Find a Seat Expander Like the One in the Bike Pics!!!!!!

Any Help Appreciated!


----------



## tommydale1950 (Apr 22, 2014)

*Fauber*

Any idea what the bike ad you posted E.A. Brecher Co. is? The fork looks like the one I got with the Crank. Would love to put one together...Tom


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 22, 2014)

I believe E.A. Brecher Co. sold replacement parts and parts to other manufactures? It was very common, as seen in this ad with another Fauber sprocket.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 22, 2014)

tommydale1950 said:


> here are pictures to prove this is indeed a Fauber , if you look closely you will see the stamp " FAUBER SPECIAL "   Tom




could/would you please add this info to sqrly 's sprocked pompilation post. This is good info...


----------

